# Can't load wireless driver module

## richi3d10

Hey, I am quite new to linux so for a good learning experience i decided to install Gentoo with KDE desktop alongside Windows 7 on my HDD. It has all been going well right up until it came time to get the wireless working. I have the correct drivers installed and the firmware but when I run the command;

```
ifconfig -a
```

all that comes up is eth0 and l0 and if i try;

```
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

It gives me an error mesage saying "no such device". If i run;

```
lspci -k
```

It tells me that my wireless card has been detected but the driver is not loaded. I have tried to figure this out by myself for a couple of days now and i just can't, so any help you guys could give me would be great, thanks   :Very Happy: 

My PC is a Lenovo Thinkpad T61-7661-12G and my wireless card is an Intel Intel 3945ABG Wireless LAN 802.11b/g, however Gentoo is detecting it as a 4965AGN if i run;

```
lspci
```

----------

## Gusar

I've seen that many Gentoo users have very old pci-id databases. So run update-pciids and check with lspci again. However, the name is actually irrelevant, the id matters. You get that one with lspci -nn

Now to your problem, what are the chances that you compiled the driver as built-in, but not the firmware? Either you put the firmware also in the kernel, or compile the driver as module. There's plenty of threads mentioning this.

----------

## richi3d10

Sorry, I used genkernel and it has compiled it as a module, if i try to mount the module it gives an error message and it doesnt mount, also i just took my laptop apart and my card actually is the 4965AGN, Windows 7 was reading it wrong, so i have installed to correct drivers and it still doesnt work, any other suggestions?

----------

## Gusar

Saying "an error message" does not tell me what's wrong. Why do so many people think "it doesn't work" is sufficient info that you can receive help with? We need to know exactly what's happening on your machine.

----------

## digitalraine

I'm having this same issue, I think.  I also have an ASUS N13-USB plugged in which is the rt2x00usb you see.  Just ignore that. It's not working currently either, but for other issues completely that I can resolve

I can't copy/paste because I don't have any way to wire in right now.  I'll type it out, but if I don't catch a typo please don't berate me.   :Smile: 

# lsmod | grep iwl4965

iwl4965                      94965   0  iwl4965

mac980211                42833   1  iwl4965, iwl_legacy

cfg80211                  151714   2  iwl4965, iwl_legacy, mac80211

firmware_class             5123   1  iwl4965, tg3, aic94xx, libsas, lpfcc, advansys, pcmcia

#lspci | grep AGN

10.00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (Rev 61)

ifconfig shows loopback, but nothing else.  /etc/init.d/

iwconfig shows lo and eth0 (no wireless extensions

I've tried running modprobe again on the mods above w/no luck (expected).  I've added them to /etc/conf.d/modules, but honestly I'm not even sure what to do from there without rebooting the system which, of course, would just reset everything because I'm booted to the CD trying to do the minimal install.  First, for the practice and learning I've not done in years, and second because it's just more fun.   :Smile:   And before long I can be on the boards helping the guy having this problem.

I appreciate the help, guys.

----------

## digitalraine

My notebook is an 8510p if you wanna look up specs:

http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ca/en/sm/WF06b/12139188-12139280-12139280-12139280-12434692-80117274-80635388.html?dnr=1

I didn't shorten it just so people can see it's to HP.  Lotta weirdo shortened links now.

I'm not sure why they put such a depricated card in a Core2 Duo machine w/a Radeon 2600HD and 256 VRAM dedicated notebook.  It's aging, but still not that old.  That card's twice this old, easy.

Thanks again.

----------

